# How I Got over SA.



## TheCiscoKid (May 14, 2009)

Hey guys. Things I have been doing to get over my Social Anxiety. I used to have it bad. 

1.) Visualization.


I write down stances. Example, I will write down "Eye contact / Say Hello to EVERYONE."

Then I mediate, and see myself doing it. (Third person) 

Everytime I go out, I walk tall, back straight, chin up; and make eye contact with EVERY-ONE. Then I nod downward, and say "Hi." - or Greet. The next day, it becomes easier. 

After a month of doing this, it is no longer a big deal.

Hope this helps.

8 Months unemployed; basement dweller.

Meditation on "seeing yourself" workd for me a lot.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

congrats man


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

Congrats dude
I have to constantly try different techniques. All of them seem to work for a time then my brain starts to find ways around it. This technique sounds interesting, might give it a go.


----------



## Faith7 (Jun 27, 2011)

Well done


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

I have been interested in these ideas myself. Never managed to get into a habit of meditating, I think perhaps because of my ADHD. I started doing zhan zhaung a while back, which is a standing meditation used in kung fu but I have not been able to do much of it because I have a serious problem with my spine that must be straightened out first. I also came across the "assertion/visualisation" idea a while back. It was part of a system called Steps to Excellence and Personal Success by a guy called Lou Tice. I used some of the ideas but never got far with this approach. More recently I have been looking into CBT and have been experimenting with medication_(thats medi*c*ation not medi*t*ation, lol). _My long term goal is to bring all these ideas together. I would like to go back to Lou Tices system now I have more focus, thanks to the meds, and implement the CBT principles I have been learning about. I would also like to get into the meditation more over the next few years.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice, short and to the point. Thanks for the post!


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Congratulations! :clap keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice job dood!


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Excellent post! Visualization can take you far, I was just telling someone else in another thread to give meditation a try, it can be very powerful.


----------



## matisyahu (Dec 2, 2011)

nice. any other tips?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Nice post


----------

